

Ask YC: Implementing a web client in Python - aitoehigie

I would like to have any tips on how to implement a remote web client in Python, i have to fill in a web form with data from .doc files manually and it is really a pain, I would like to have some tips on how to implement this in Python. Thanks alot.
======
olefoo
<http://twill.idyll.org/>

Is Google Down?

~~~
aitoehigie
No, google is not down. but thanks for the link. i will be checking it out

